# Looking for Therapist in Brooklyn



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello all. Just stumbled onto this website and looked around. It's a great feeling to see so many people with similar experiences. I always thought social anxiety was one of the worst things to have because it is virtually impossible for me to find another person with the same problem, strike up a conversation with them and share advice.

I am 33. I've been fighting this thing all my life and just recently started saying to myself and some others "I have social anxiety" instead of "I'm a freak". I am currently at a place in my life where I don't feel I'm getting any better. I have no close friends except for my fiancee(thank God for her), I can't get anywhere at work because I don't make connections with people and I feel like I'm giving up.

I'm tired of challenging myself and "stepping out of my comfort zone" when I just don't seem to get anywhere and it leaves me anxious and depressed. Pretending to enjoy myself at parties when I'd rather be anywhere else.

I need a good therapist. I finally forced myself to go to one a couple of years ago. It was good, he would simply listen and occasionally talk and it was such a relief to finally be able to share something, anything. My employer changed to a plan that didn't cover him shortly afterwards.

I've tried one other therapist since and all he really did was prescribe me some drug on the first visit. Does anyone know a good therapist in Brooklyn? I'm not sure what sort of therapy I'm looking for, just someone trustworthy who's not so quick to prescribe something.

I don't know why, but I'm just not ready to take a drug.


----------



## anomal2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wine is better and cheaper than therapy.


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2009)

If only I could drink it at work.


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Hey...I live in Brooklyn too...I'm going to start therapy soon at a place called "The Brooklyn Center for Psychotherapy"...here's the website http://www.newdirectionsbrooklyn.com


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I just want to say that you're so lucky to be living in NYC. I would love to live there.


----------

